# Flood Lights in the Trees



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

While I haven't rigged it myself, I've seen it (at the San Diego Wild Animal Park, as I recall) and it produces a really neat effect. Now, I wish I could remember how precisely it was done, but the light was directed such that it lit the interior sides of the branches and cast ribbons of light outward on the ground where not blocked by the branches. I think the light was perched in the middle of the branch bases, and it may have been a globe-like light in order to cast light in such a wide angle.


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm, interesting idea! I may have to look into that. We live on a corner lot, and have trees on both sides.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We tried, as it does look cool, they kept moving around due to wind, sqirrels and it was a bit blinding on the eyes sometimes if you look up trying to fix props. We gave up and we put everything back on the groud after a few days.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

My father has this in his backyard and it is beautiful. Called down lighting or moonlighting. It's a landscaper's lighting technique. The light is attached to the tree by adjustable hose clamps.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I used PVC*

To wire my tree lights in my yard. Guess what? Leave them up for a year or two and the tree grows those plastic pipes longer, tighter until something is pulled apart, no good then!
The trees in and around my yard grow like weeds! I spend so much time trimming these things it's nuts!
Check your tree lights every year, or take them down every year.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I hang mine for the general lighting.

Edit: well not floods perce but blue bulbs and not LED spots as many use (though I'm considering for accents). Maybe floods are too bright given eyes are adjusted to the dark anyway?


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

It definitely worth it if you have trees or something to hang them from. I would be doing this if I had any trees in the front yard to mount them to. Maybe the neighbor wouldn't mind....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yubney, 
Great pictures. Your lighting looks amazing.

Alucard,
We have lot's of trees so it will be a challenge to place them but I bet the outcome will look great. After seeing how the blue lights looked on Yubneys picture I will try those. If they don't look good I'll through some white fabric over them and have hanging blue light ghost.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I do about 6 energy saver spots on my backyard trail supended in trees. The key is to get them up about 12' and point them down at 45 degrees and it won't blind the guest.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

A few more here...............>>>> Notice how well the fog looks rising into the lights as well ......>>>>


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I mount an orange flood light fixture in a maple tree in our front yard. It shines down on my cemetery columns and gives them a real nice effect. I just put two wood screws into the holes on the mounting base and screw them right into the trunk. It doesn't harm the tree. I then run the cord up and over some high branches and down to an outlet.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Nice work, Yubney.*


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Yubney,
> Great pictures. Your lighting looks amazing.
> 
> Alucard,
> We have lot's of trees so it will be a challenge to place them but I bet the outcome will look great. After seeing how the blue lights looked on Yubneys picture I will try those. If they don't look good I'll through some white fabric over them and have hanging blue light ghost.


Hey, blue glowing ghosts sound really neat too. I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I put all my flood lights up in the trees pointing down. That way I can keep all the cords off the ground and away from people tripping over them. See my pictures:
Halloween Forum - stick's Album: general stuff - Picture


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

We just picked up a three-pack of LED spotlights at Costco made by LUMEN - remote controlled ( no plugs - wires - cool to the touch - energy efficient) Even have a dimmer switch. Item # 473398 if you want to look them up. Best part - REMOTE CONTROLLED! Each lite runs for 80+ hours on 3 AA batteries (included). $19.99 They are mainly for indoor spot lighting - especially cause they have that dimmer ability. But will be easy to make weather proof for outdoors in the trees. We think the price will be worth the experiment!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> We just picked up a three-pack of LED spotlights at Costco made by LUMEN - remote controlled ( no plugs - wires - cool to the touch - energy efficient) Even have a dimmer switch. Item # 473398 if you want to look them up. Best part - REMOTE CONTROLLED! Each lite runs for 80+ hours on 3 AA batteries (included). $19.99 They are mainly for indoor spot lighting - especially cause they have that dimmer ability. But will be easy to make weather proof for outdoors in the trees. We think the price will be worth the experiment!


Pics? Linkie?


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

stick said:


> I put all my flood lights up in the trees pointing down. That way I can keep all the cords off the ground and away from people tripping over them. See my pictures:
> Halloween Forum - stick's Album: general stuff - Picture


Hey Stick, that was my favorite pic from your haunt. Made me a believer in changing them from ground level to trees. I love how it spreads out over everything. Add some fog and you have instand creepiness.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Stick- the way you do your lighting is great. It seem's like you cover a ton of space wich is cool because you are not only saving money on other lights but also it does not over or under do it.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I have 3 sometimes 4 Floodlights spread out up in the trees about 10 feet or so and I run the cords in the air from tree to tree (I have make black electric cords) to where I have my electric outlet that is in the middle of my flower bed. In the area I just wrap the cords around the tree trunk and night you do not see them which is great. the picture I have link above the wind was blowing the other direction that is why you do not see the fog. With the lights in the trees and pointing down you do not have to worry about rain staying in and blowing the lights as much the hard part is at night getting them place correctly.

Thanks for the kinds words alucard and halloweenrocks08.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Yubney said:


> Pics? Linkie?



I tried to find an actual link using the Item number on the Costco site - no luck. But here's a pic of the packaging. I hope it helps:










Also - any ideas to making them weatherproof would be helpful...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh Boo that look like great lights even if your trying to achive a small effect. 
I think I need a costco membership.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I tried to find an actual link using the Item number on the Costco site - no luck. But here's a pic of the packaging. I hope it helps:
> 
> Also - any ideas to making them weatherproof would be helpful...


Thanks Boo! In trying to determine their actual brightness compared to traditional bulbs (i.e. 40 watt, etc.) I ran across this you might enjoy... Lumens, Footcandles, Candlepower, Measuring Light Output 

Also, I'm trying to hunt down those particular lamps to evaluate their housing in answer to your weatherproof question.

Can you post a model number?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Here's the Model #:

LPL748XLRC-3CPB

Costco toll free - in case they can help: 800-774-2678

These were especially great for me cause the package says "NO Tools Required!" LOL
And I can see them used to up-light from behind headstones and grave-poppers too! 
(Thanks for the link too Yubney ...)
Hope this helps you track them down! *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yubney and bozz, very nice lighting. even though i like the final effect, my trees are in the front of the house and my cemetary is to the side. maybe i could talk my neighbor into using his one tree. it might be positioned right


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> yubney and bozz, very nice lighting. even though i like the final effect, my trees are in the front of the house and my cemetary is to the side. maybe i could talk my neighbor into using his one tree. it might be positioned right


 
that would be real neat!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

Quick and dirty weather proofing.

Large size PVC pipe with end cap. Place light inside tube with light pointing down. Epoxy whatever hanging attachment you needed to top (closed) end. You can paint the PVC so it blends in to scene also. If you wanted to be extra safe and knew how your light was to be pointed take an acrylic circle and use the bathroom silicone to seal it over the open end. Not sure if the remote would work through the lens...so you may need to tinker to see how that remote receiver functioned.

The other option is to find a thick walled clear plastic cylinder instead of PVC so whatever remote beam (likely infrared) could pass through to activate the light.

Just some thoughts off the top of my head.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Here's the Model #:
> 
> LPL748XLRC-3CPB
> 
> ...


Okay this is weird. I went to Costco.com and can't find these. Still looking but confused. LOL


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yubney said:


> Okay this is weird. I went to Costco.com and can't find these. Still looking but confused. LOL


 
I'm with you on this one. Where the heck are they? lol


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Although I haven't seen it done in a Halloween setting around here, "The Grove" on campus here at Ole Miss does it, it's a large area in the middle of campus between buildings that just has open space/trees/walking trail... it provides a good lighted area and could be very spooky at times.


----------



## kevokevo9 (Jan 27, 2010)

i work at a local costco. i have never seen these lights there, however different costcos carry different items at different times of the year. when did you buy the lights? like i said we have three costcos in town and each carries different items. so good luck you might have to try and go to different ones to find them.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Good idea for light placement! It adds something new to your displays


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Junit said:


> Good idea for light placement! It adds something new to your displays


It does and when I tested them a few nights ago I thought it looked really great!


----------

